# Green ginger wine recipe ?



## imported_fatbloke (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey forum,

I'm looking for a recipe for "Green Ginger Wine", similar to Stones or Crabbes (some say that these commercial products are made to "traditional" recipes i.e. tradtional English or Scottish).

Not very traditional if the recipes aren't available!

so if anyone has any recipes for ginger wine I'd be happy to learn about them

regards

fatbloke


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's a link I found through Google. It sounds interesting! And fortifyingly good!





Let us know how it goes.
http://www.greenchronicle.com/connies_cornish_kitchen/ginger_wine.htm


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome fast bloke, I found this one on Jack Kellers website 

<center>*Green Tea &amp; Ginger Wine</font>*</center>


*
<ul>[*]16 teaspoons or teabags of Green Tea 
[*]1 cup chopped white or golden raisins 
[*]1 ounce thinly sliced ginger root
[*]2 lbs granulated sugar 
[*]zest &amp; juice of 1 lime 
[*]zest &amp; juice of 2 small lemons 
[*]water to 1 gallon
[*]1 tsp yeast nutrient 
[*]1 pkt wine yeast
[/list]
*



*Boil water and pour over all ingredients but yeast (in primary). When water
cools to under 100 degrees F., add activated yeast. When specific gravity
drops to 1.015-1.010, strain tea, ginger and zest. Transfer liquid to
secondary and attach airlock. Ferment to dryness, rack, top up, and reaffix
airlock. Stabilize when clear. Wait 30 days, sweeten if desired, and rack
into bottles. Allow 3-6 months to smooth out. [Author's own recipe]*


----------



## Granpa (Nov 1, 2016)

Wade E said:


> Welcome fast bloke, I found this one on Jack Kellers website
> 
> *Green Tea & Ginger Wine*
> 
> ...


reformatted so it's easier to read


----------



## Arne (Nov 2, 2016)

Granpa said:


> reformatted so it's easier to read



Welcome to the forum, Granpa. If you have time, jump up to the introductions and tell us a bit about yourself. Any questions about winemaking, ask away. Usually someone around to try and help. Arne.


----------



## Jordania (Nov 2, 2016)

If you get the chance, substitute half your granulated sugar for brown sugar. It'll compliment the ginger nicely


----------



## jpftribe (Nov 5, 2016)

Hmmm, I have some green tea balls from Asia and some Mascobado sugar from the Philippines. I need to try this.


----------

